

Linus Torvalds raises a thumb for nvidia - daker
https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/TQDXxxr6ixm

======
VLM
I already knew this about Italy, but apparently in parts of Greece and Africa
(per the mighty google) that gesture is synonymous with the western middle
finger. No, does not apply in Finland as near as I can figure out. Although
that would have been a hilarious situation via the power of social media.

Here's a really tough, possibly pointless startup idea... given a smartphone
image of a gesture and geolocation coordinates, translate that into any
written language, or a speech synth. This includes but, is not limited to,
sign language, gang symbols, obscene gestures, technical signalling (lower the
crane load...)

